

Angel Waterfall, Venezuela, aerial interactive view - tillda
http://www.airpano.ru/files/Angel-Waterfall-Venezuela/start_e.html

======
joshwa
Am I the only one who initially read this as "Agile Waterfall"?

 _sigh_ I guess I've been in the Enterprise too long...

------
pilom
Went here for my honeymoon. No one ever tells you that to get to the base of
the falls (not to mention the top) requires a 2 hour flight, a 6 hour speed
boat ride up a Class III river and finally an hour long hike. Worth every
second in my opinion but it certainly isn't a trip for the travel averse who
just want to "go see it."

------
marquis
auto-rotate was off for me by default, i suggest enabling this to just gaze
into it's abyss. i wish it went to the top of the cliffs however!

~~~
phreeza
I think it does. Try the buttons at the bottom right.

------
hgimenez
So awesome that this is on HN. I've been to this site and it was truly amazing
and magical and all those things. Viva Venezuela, nojoda!

~~~
jboadas
Angel Falls has been here in Venezuela for ever, When no man live here and no
Venezuelans live here, Why you are proud because your ancesters choose a
beautifull place to live? We Venezuelans need to open our eyes and realize
that a dream country its builded on the shoulders of the hard work people and
goodwill dreamers. Thanks for these very beautifull 360 photos.

------
prawn
For those on iOS, this appears to be Flash-only.

------
kamechan
of course, jeb corliss jumped off of it.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYwZckVSzdA>

